# VF or AA (E36) supercharger kit?



## darrenforeal (Mar 20, 2010)

I have a 1993 525i. It has the same motor as the E36 (M50TUB25)which VF-engineering and Active Autowerke both makes supercharger kits for. I spoke with both companies and they said both would fit more or less.

AA said I would have to modify the mounting of the intercooler, and VF said I would have to use their E38 intake instead of the E36.

Should I get the intercooled AA C-30 Rotrex kit?
Or the Non-intercooled VF Vortex kit?
What company has a better reputation for quality, tuning and performance?

I live in Southern California so the summers can get hot. But the PSI on both kits is under 8psi so I don't know if it matters as much. The AA kit will be about $500 more and the hassle of dealing with the intercooler. Overall which is better for my application?

Thanks guys!


----------



## vsvahia007 (Nov 27, 2007)

darrenforeal said:


> I have a 1993 525i. It has the same motor as the E36 (M50TUB25)which VF-engineering and Active Autowerke both makes supercharger kits for. I spoke with both companies and they said both would fit more or less.
> 
> AA said I would have to modify the mounting of the intercooler, and VF said I would have to use their E38 intake instead of the E36.
> 
> ...


I would go with the Active Kit because of The Front Mount Air to Air Intercooler. Non-Intercooled Kits are bound to obtain heat soak and rob Horsepower. Yes, some work would have to go into mounting and fitting but it's absolutely worth in my opinion. As for better reputation, quality, tuning and performance Active is the way to go. :thumbup:

Looking forward to see this project


----------



## darrenforeal (Mar 20, 2010)

ya, that's the way I am leaning. I just don't know if the intercooler and oil cooler will fit. The radiator on the 525i is bigger than the 325i and in has a huge fan on each side of the radiator. However, my main concern is whether my 4L30E automatic transmission can handle the extra hp and torque :/


----------



## lkstaack (Nov 3, 2003)

Do not underestimate the value of working with a local company. You will probably run into unanticipated problems installing a SC into a car the kit wasn't designed for; a local outfit will provide quicker support.

Both companies are reputable, though AA has been around longer and is a bigger operation. You'll hear disparaging comments about VF from some M3 owners with HPF SCs. I've heard it said that the AA kit NEEDS the intercooler because the supercharger runs alot hotter than a Vortec.


----------



## z0lt3c (Jun 19, 2006)

Can I opt for neither and suggest a TRM turbo kit instead? It sounds like you are in the ballpark price wise.

What are you HP and TQ targets? If you are fixed on s/c route, I would go w/ a Vortech based kit with water/meth inj and a custom TRM tune.


----------



## darrenforeal (Mar 20, 2010)

z0lt3c said:


> Can I opt for neither and suggest a TRM turbo kit instead? It sounds like you are in the ballpark price wise.
> 
> What are you HP and TQ targets? If you are fixed on s/c route, I would go w/ a Vortech based kit with water/meth inj and a custom TRM tune.


Ya. I know turbo would be better. But, what I have decided to do in little way down the road is do an S50 or S52 swap, and then turbo from there.


----------

